# Resistance 2 Review



## Cayal (Oct 28, 2008)

IGN: Resistance 2 Review

Man, Sony are just putting out top rating games weekly - LittleBigPlanet, Far Cry 2, Fallout 3, Bioshock, WipeOutHD, Resistance 2...


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I hate the Christmas rush. So many video games I want, at a time when I have the least amount of money to spend on them


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Oct 28, 2008)

Meh. I much prefer FRPGs, and they seem to be getting few and far between; even the Final Fantasy series is losing its identity, in my opinion.


I'm just hoping the Kingdom Hearts series continues more.


----------



## SciFiGamer22 (Oct 29, 2008)

Game looks sweet!


----------

